# Hydraulic Fluid leaking in John Deere 655



## garcanTrac (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi all, I have been relying on local service companies to do the regular maintenance services, and have no hands on experience in servicing the my John Deere 655 compact utility tractor that was bought new more than 20 years ago. I just noticed that the cylinder for the power steering (I presume) is dripping fluid slowly on to ground, when the tractor is in use. I have attempted to tighten the connectors between the hose and the cylinder, but that did not stop the drip. Hope you can advise on the following questions:
1. Will it cost a fortune to have this type of problem fixed by a shop (typically)?
2. I am hoping that the fix can be simply replacing connectors or washers etc, but is there a possibility that the cylinder itself may need to be serviced or replaced. 
Sorry for such naive questions. This is the first time I experience a hydraulic system problem.


----------



## irwin (Jun 6, 2010)

It w help if you had some pictures of the part and,most important,where exactly is it leaking from. Most hydraulic leaks can be repaired, some more easily than others.

BTW, welcome to TF


----------



## garcanTrac (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks for the response and the welcome. 
The leak is dripping above the red dot indicated in the attached picture:


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Probally a seal out, shouldn't be that big of a problem.


----------



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

Yep your seal is a goner. Should be an easy fix, just need a new seal.


----------



## garcanTrac (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks to all for your replies.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Did you get it fixed?


----------



## garcanTrac (Aug 22, 2010)

I did not have a chance to fix the problem yet and will be away for a while. I appreciate the diagnosis on the nature of the problem and a feel for the potential cost of the fix from the responses. Thanks for the followup.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Well, we expect pictures of a cleaned up ram next time!


----------

